#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  What are the blogs to learn about programming?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

I have basic knowledge about programming and bit familiar with HTML coding. I would like to upgrade the programming knowledge. Can you guys suggest me some programming blogs to improve my programming skills?

----------


## sonalid

Hi Bhavya,
I could recommend some really good programming books though. Hope it helps :Smile: 

1) Effective Java by Joshua Bloch
2) Javascript**: the Good parts by Douglas Crockford
3) Head First Java by Bert Bates and Kathy Sierra


Let me know if you have any recommendations on programming books, would love to add it to my list :Smile: [/COLOR]

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi Bhavya,
> I could recommend some really good programming books though. Hope it helps
> 
> 1) Effective Java by Joshua Bloch
> 2) Javascript**: the Good parts by Douglas Crockford
> 3) Head First Java by Bert Bates and Kathy Sierra
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have any recommendations on programming books, would love to add it to my list[/COLOR]


Hi Sonalid,

Thanks for recommending these programming books. I will try to read these books.

----------


## SaadhJawwadh

Since you were asked about blogs I can recommend some sites to start and some blog publishers as well.
Websites: W3Schools Online Web Tutorials, GeeksforGeeks | A computer science portal for geeks, Java - Object and Classes (tutorialspoint.com)
Blogs: Better Programming (medium.com), David Walsh Blog - JavaScript Consultant, CSS-Tricks - Tips, Tricks, and Techniques on using Cascading Style Sheets.

----------


## Bhavya

> Since you were asked about blogs I can recommend some sites to start and some blog publishers as well.
> Websites: W3Schools Online Web Tutorials, GeeksforGeeks | A computer science portal for geeks, Java - Object and Classes (tutorialspoint.com)
> Blogs: Better Programming (medium.com), David Walsh Blog - JavaScript Consultant, CSS-Tricks - Tips, Tricks, and Techniques on using Cascading Style Sheets.



Thanks for these suggestions Saadh. These resources are really helpful to me!

----------

